# Nissan X-Trail 7 seater for XL?



## EduHenze (Jul 20, 2021)

Hey there, does anyone knows if the nissan Xtrail 7 seater qualifies for uber XL rides??? I see a lot of outlanders but not the Xtrail…
cheers


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

EduHenze said:


> Hey there, does anyone knows if the nissan Xtrail 7 seater qualifies for uber XL rides??? I see a lot of outlanders but not the Xtrail…
> cheers


It’s not listed as approved for Uber XL even though it seats seven. This seems to be anomalous.

See:



https://www.uber.com/global/en/eligible-vehicles/?city=canberra


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> It’s not listed as approved for Uber XL even though it seats seven. This seems to be anomalous.
> 
> See:
> 
> ...


It does qualify... Its a 7 Seater... I've seen them in WA before... 


EduHenze said:


> Hey there, does anyone knows if the nissan Xtrail 7 seater qualifies for uber XL rides??? I see a lot of outlanders but not the Xtrail…
> cheers


Reason why you see lots of outlanders is because they are cheaper than Nissan...


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

DA08 said:


> It does qualify... Its a 7 Seater... I've seen them in WA before...


That being the case, Uber needs to update its listing of eligible vehicles for Perth (and elsewhere) as it’s not included on its published XL listing including for Perth:



https://www.uber.com/global/en/eligible-vehicles/?city=perth





X-Trail - 1990 (Connect) / 2011 (UberX) / 2014 (Uber Pet, Comfort)


----------



## EduHenze (Jul 20, 2021)

Jack Malarkey said:


> It’s not listed as approved for Uber XL even though it seats seven. This seems to be anomalous.
> 
> See:
> 
> ...


Yes, i’ve seen that list, but I also seen in Uber car rental websites Xtrail 7seater for hire, thats why I was confused and wrote here, I also called Uber and even him couldn’t give me a straight answer….


----------



## EduHenze (Jul 20, 2021)

DA08 said:


> It does qualify... Its a 7 Seater... I've seen them in WA before...
> 
> Reason why you see lots of outlanders is because they are cheaper than Nissan...


They are a little, but not that much, I just think they look better… I tried the both back seats the other day and they pretty similar too… I think outlander might be a little more economical on fuel..


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

EduHenze said:


> They are a little, but not that much, I just think they look better… I tried the both back seats the other day and they pretty similar too… I think outlander might be a little more economical on fuel..


The newest outlander looks nice... They are pretty economical.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> That being the case, Uber needs to update its listing of eligible vehicles for Perth (and elsewhere) as it’s not included on its published XL listing including for Perth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uber needs to do a lot of things lol.. But yes they need to update it..


----------

